# Central Florida Food, Jazz and Wine Club



## mico1984 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like to start a wine club in the Central Florida Area (Clermont/Orlando). I was thinking a bunch of us get together to talk and share our foods, wine and music. Please contact me if you live in the area and are interested!


----------

